# Retrofit sunroof on E46 M3, is it wise?



## Fred (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi,
I have a E46 M3 SMG2 from June 02 and had enquired to retrofit a factory-like electric sunroof. My car has 46K Kms.
All BMW dealers I have asked advise me NOT to do so.
Has someone already pursued such thing and did he/she experience issues? Would you also have address in France you would mention for such "delicate" job?
Thanks for your suggestions. Regards. Fred


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

BAD idea.

1) The moonroof badly compromises the structure of the car.
2) Ripping out the panel badly compromises the structure of the car.
3) Installation of the new panel will probably leave the structure of the car compromised.
4) Creaks
5) Rattles
6) Massive devaluation
7) An M car should not have a moonroof in the first place.


----------



## Mpire (Mar 28, 2003)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> BAD idea.
> 
> 1) The moonroof badly compromises the structure of the car.
> 2) Ripping out the panel badly compromises the structure of the car.
> ...


 I disagree with everything but #7.

I bet if you had it installed properly it would be fine, as long as you used factory parts.

However, I dont think your dealership can install it properly, even with factory parts. THey ahve to remove your entire headliner and replace it, and I think they will definitely screw something up. So unless you can fly some guys over from the factory, I would just leave it alone. If you hate it so much without a moonroof that you will never need, and rarely use, then I suggest you sell the car and get another one.

Besides, many of us on here wouldnt let a dealership install a sunvisor, much less a project as big as you speak.

And the time and money involved has to be massive.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Mpire said:


> I disagree with everything but #7.
> 
> I bet if you had it installed properly it would be fine, as long as you used factory parts.
> 
> ...


 You've obviously not had the joy of a BMW moonroof spewing oily plastic all over you and your interior.


----------



## Mpire (Mar 28, 2003)

Well, I dont really disagree with your statments...

I just take a more pragmatic approach to this problem.

I think having the dealership do any kind of work on the car this involved is insanity.

I also dont have the pleasure of a sunroof, I preferred not to have one actually.


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

Not no but hell no. Don't do it. Big mistake. If you want a hole in your roof that bad you would be better off trading the car in for a new one.


----------



## Fred (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks to all of you.
I will wisely follow your opinion and NOT attempt to retrofit the moon roof, will continue to njoy the current M3 and will rethink about it if and when I change for another one.
But frankly, this is not planned.
Again, thanks for your kind response, this was my first log in this site, and or sure, will return your help in contributing....if I can.
Re Fred


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

BMWs typically have additional structure added to HELP (not totally fix) the loss of strutural rigidity by cutting that big hole in the roof.

There is no way for a dealer to add this structure or to really retro fit a sun/moon/star roof.

I agree with Nick, an M car shouldn't have a hole in the roof.


----------



## 16hr Day (Apr 17, 2004)

Fred said:


> Thanks to all of you.
> I will wisely follow your opinion and NOT attempt to retrofit the moon roof, will continue to njoy the current M3 and will rethink about it if and when I change for another one.
> But frankly, this is not planned.
> Again, thanks for your kind response, this was my first log in this site, and or sure, will return your help in contributing....if I can.
> Re Fred


These guys are all nuts. I am not sure about Paris, but here in Southern California many new car dealers use local aftermarket sunroof installers. either they don't offer it as a factory option or a customer wants one on a car that is already in inventory. My friend had a roof installed in his Lincoln Navigator and it was better and larger than the factory unit. Here is there link.

http://home.primus.ca/~triton/asc/index.htm

Good luck. if you want a sunroof. get one. I use mine everyday. Do these guys who track their cars go to the track everyday? Enjoy the car! :thumbup:


----------



## Jim in Oregon (Dec 23, 2001)

If people say M cars should not have sunroofs, then they must also agree that ALL M cars should be tracked as they are terrible daily drivers, especially without sunroofs.




2004 M3 Coupe
2003 M5 
2002 M3 Coupe
2002 M3 Coupe
1997 M3 Sedan


All 5 have been tracked.....and unfortunately, all 5 have sunroofs.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

16hr Day said:


> These guys are all nuts. I am not sure about Paris, but here in Southern California many new car dealers use local aftermarket sunroof installers. either they don't offer it as a factory option or a customer wants one on a car that is already in inventory. My friend had a roof installed in his Lincoln Navigator and it was better and larger than the factory unit. Here is there link.
> 
> http://home.primus.ca/~triton/asc/index.htm
> 
> Good luck. if you want a sunroof. get one. I use mine everyday. Do these guys who track their cars go to the track everyday? Enjoy the car! :thumbup:


Yeah and many people with aftermarket sunroofs have leaks, less chassis rigidity and sqeaks and rattles.

We have a vehicle with a sun roof, it has been open exactly twice in 3.5 years.

Now we do have a convertible, the top is down probably 80% of the time it is driven.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Jim in Oregon said:


> If people say M cars should not have sunroofs, then they must also agree that ALL M cars should be tracked as they are terrible daily drivers, especially without sunroofs.
> 
> 2004 M3 Coupe
> 2003 M5
> ...


Nobody says that you can't track a sunroofed car. Just that it is more flexible. And also fdor some of use wo are NOT height challenged, it is impossible to wear a helmet in a car with a sunroof. You lose about 1 - 1.5 inches of head room.

And I find my two M3s to be fine daily drivers, WITHOUT sunroofs.

If you want a sunroof, fine, buy it. Don't try to add it later.


----------



## dankykev04 (Jan 25, 2005)

i love my sunroof. i can keep the tinted windows rolled up and blow smoke out the roof. :eeps: :angel:


----------

